# New to Vape



## ashmax (26/12/16)

Hi guys I am new to the vaping game...I've thought about trying it out for a while and rather impulsively purchased a Twisp Clearo 2 a few days ago. Impulsive as I had not done sufficient research of the different products, I had merely researched the benefits thereof. I do not regret purchasing one but merely regret not researching the various hardware prior to purchasing the Twisp. Nonetheless vaping is awesome, I used to smoke a packet of cigs a day-hated the taste and the way it made me feel hence my immediate infatuation after taking my first hit. I in fact tested after purchasing with the intention of finishing my packet of smokes and then to transition, my half pack and lighter has been laying in my cupboard ever since... Ok so I have been doing a bit of research and although not interested in the tricking and all of that I am however questioning myself as to whether the Twisp was the correct buy. I will most likely look to invest in a device which would perhaps give me some flexibility, perhaps something that is also more rigid that will not break as easily, and finally I would not like it to explode in my pocket therefore need a bit of advice on the batteries and etc. What would you guys suggest as I am currently overwhelmed by all the various options. I am also trying to find a liquid which has some health benefits. I stumbled upon a juice which has "claimed"relaxing attributes as well as a few others in their range but I cannot find the site on my mobile. Is anyone able to assist in this regard?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/16)

@ashmax the Twisp Clearo 2 is a fine device to start with... but you will want to transition to something that gives you better flavour and clouds and allows you to use the huge selction of juices available to SA Vapers these days.

The best value for money starter kit that will keep you happy for a long time is the eLeaf Pico Kit. Pop in and chat to one of the guys at Vape Cartel in Cape Town and they will certainly look after you. 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/pico-75w-tc-kit-1

SHOP 15E THE VILLAGE SQUARE
160 Main Road
Plumstead, 7800
+27 (0) 21 761 4715
+27 (0) 81 575 8889 - Duncan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vapingyeti42 (16/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @ashmax the Twisp Clearo 2 is a fine device to start with... but you will want to transition to something that gives you better flavour and clouds and allows you to use the huge selction of juices available to SA Vapers these days.
> 
> The best value for money starter kit that will keep you happy for a long time is the eLeaf Pico Kit. Pop in and chat to one of the guys at Vape Cartel in Cape Town and they will certainly look after you.
> 
> ...


Hi guys would that be the istick pico or the squeeze

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

vapingyeti42 said:


> Hi guys would that be the istick pico or the squeeze
> 
> Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk



The normal pico, not the squeeze @vapingyeti42

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapingyeti42 (16/1/17)

Silver said:


> The normal pico, not the squeeze @vapingyeti42


Thanks @Silver 

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashmax (16/1/17)

Thanx guys been pricing the pico, will hopefully get one soon.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (16/1/17)

Nothing wrong with the route you've taken, clearo is a great piece of kit to start with. Once you're sure that vaping is for you, you can invest in a better device such as a Pico. 
It's a foolproof mod that gives really good Flavour and clouds when matched with a Melo 3 mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashmax (16/1/17)

Foolproof is good

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (17/1/17)

Welcome to the forum @ashmax 

Keep the Clearo2 as your backup and portable stealth vape with higher stremgth juices

Good luck with the next part of your journey. I agree with Rob, the Pico is good. If you can, buy two good batteries and a good quality external charger. It will serve you well in future and having a second battery helps a ton because when the one goes flat you just pop in the fresh one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

